# Anyone tried ProNature Holistic Kibble before?



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

I am now feeding Luke ANF Holistic Optimal for Health 2 tablespoons and Nature Variety's Instinct Chicken Formula 1 tablespoons. 

I also just received ProNature Holistic for Puppy










Source

As a free gift for a pet shop! 

I am wondering if i should add this inside his meals or i should wait till all others are finished.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have not seen this before the ingredients look ok and the protien is not too high (in my opinion). I did not dig to see where they sourced their ingredients from or where their foods were made. I would do that if I were going to feed it fulltime.

You could mix it in with his current food, I don't think there would be anything wrong with that


----------



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Shelly, I will probably mix a tablespoon and see how his body reacts


----------

